# the streets of bushwick ,brooklyn



## mathjak107 (Oct 16, 2016)

we had a fabulous time photographing both the street art and the people in bushwick yesterday .


bushwick is nothing like i remember it back in the days .




still some rough area's but for the most part cafe's , organic food markets and eateries are everywhere .







1




2




3




4




5




6


----------

